# Hey!



## Ginooooo (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey, my names Gino,
Looking for some advice on how to start body building,
So going to post around, so if you see me around, help me out!
Im a noob! And fancy a change in life!

Nice to meet you all!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 31, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Ginooooo* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## GreenOx (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome Gino! You came to the right place. IM has some great information and great people who know what they are talking about. Check out the stickies!


----------



## btex34n88 (Jan 31, 2012)

Since joining IM workplace productivity has decreased by 60%


----------



## IWANTORAL(S) (Jan 31, 2012)

WEllllcommee BRO.. good to have you.. if you can't find an answer to a question in the search buttton you typed it in wrong on this site.. if u have any questions post em up if u cant find the answer.. basically do as much research as u can.. and if u wana pm me i can offer some aid.... again good to have you aboard


----------



## Dath (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !

This is the one and only site you'll need.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## shortnwide (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## brazey (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## SteveLaz-175 (Jan 31, 2012)

welcome


----------



## charley (Jan 31, 2012)

welcome........................


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 31, 2012)

welcome


----------



## gilby1987 (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 1, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 1, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## juicespringsteen (Feb 1, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## fienelarinsare (Feb 1, 2012)

welcome


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 3, 2012)

Welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

